# Canon Dr-x10c JAM P007



## mathell (Aug 2, 2010)

The scanner has been giving this error report and refuses to carry on. when we open the scanner there is nothing stuck but it keeps saying that there is a jam. it also freezes the sofware on the computer. i reall need help as this its a contract i recieved and i cant afford to loose it cause the scanner wont work. also has this yellow line now in the scaned images.

thank you..

mathell


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the scanner is faulty.


----------



## Greg Nkanang (Dec 19, 2013)

Solution: I had the same error P007 on a Canon Scanner. Switched off the scanner, Opened the scanner. Located all of the sensors. Sprayed Platenclene spray and used a soft cloth and cotton buds to clean the sensors. Switched back on the scanner and the error was gone and its scanning perfectly. The error P007 is a result of dirty sensors!


----------

